# Vernon, NJ Homeowner killed while cutting tree



## mikey517 (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.njherald.com/story/25290225/2014/04/19/vernon-man-killed-while-cutting-down-tree

"By ROB JENNINGS

[email protected]

VERNON — A 55-year-old man was fatally injured Friday while cutting down a tree on his Glenwood Mountain Road property, police said.

Angelo Burrafato was struck when the tree split, police said.

His wife, Karyn Burrafato, discovered her husband lying unresponsive by the tree at about 7:50 p.m. Friday.

No foul play is suspected.

The Vernon Township Police Department, Sussex County Prosecutor’s Office and Morris County Medical Examiner’s Office investigated the accident, police said."

This is my hometown, & not that far from my house. Didn't know the man, but feel for his family.


----------



## Peter.s (Apr 26, 2014)

I live in Fredon NJ (pretty close) and I herd about someone getting killed but missed the story in the paper...

poor guy .....


----------

